# درس فى تسعير المناقصات



## sam6 (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
من المعلوم ان بدايه كل مشروع عادا تبدا بالمناقصة 
اولا: ما هى المناقصة هى ان يطرح جهة المشروع مواصفات و طلبات واحتياجات المشروع المطلوب وتتقدم الشركات المعنيه بالموضوع بشراء كراسة المواصفات ودراسه المتطلبات لهذا المشروع وتقديم سعر بعد ذلك يتم دراسه الاسعار والعروض من قبل جهة الاشراف واختيار اقل الاسعار مع مراعات ان المناقص مستوف جميع الشروط المطلوبه 
ثانيا : كيف يتم تسعير المشروع يجب عند مراعات تسعير المشروع مراعات الاتى 
1- دراسه المواصفات كلمه كلمه حيث انه يوجد بعض المتطلبات بين السطور وتكون غير واضحه 
2- مناقشه ما هو غير واضح ويتطلب استفسار فى الاجتماع التمهيدى قبل تقديم السعر 
3- معرفة الشركات المنافسة المتقدمه فى المناقصه وذلك لمعرفه نسبه الربح التى يتقدم بها الشركات عن طريق المشاريع السابقة لهذه الشركات
4- وضع السعر الاعلى للبند المتوقع طلب عمل اضافى فيه 
5-فى حالة الادوات والمعدات المطلوبه والتى يمكن استخدامها بعد انتهاء المشروع يجب اضافة نسبة اهلاك من ثمنها الاصلى مثل السيارات والمكاتب الموقعيه والمعدات 
6-اضافة النسب المناسبه للادوات والكماليات الصغيرة المستخدمه
7-يجب عمل حساب وقيمة اجهزة ومعدات الامان 
8- يجب اضافه نسبه ربح مناسبه وذلك يتناسب مع عده عوامل منها عدد المشاريع السابقه للشركه حيث يمكن ان يكون المشروع فقط لاثبات جدارة الشركه فى هذا العمل فى هذه الحاله يتم اضافة ربح بسيط او بدون ربح اصلا . وايضا قيمة ومدة المشروع لو كان المشروع لمده طويله فا نسبه الربح البسيطه يكون ليس لها قيمه 
ايضا كما سبق حسب اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات .

ارجوا ان اكون قد قدمت لكم بعض الاشياء المفيده 
وسامحونى ان اخطأت فى شئ فقد كتبت هذا الموضوع من خبرتى القليله فى هذا المجال ومن كان له اى تعليق او تصحيح فيسعدنى ان اسمعه لنستفيد جميعا 
وسف ارسل لكم برنامج يساعد على تسعير المشاريع وبه معظم البنود الطلوبه فى مجال التكييف 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 مارس 2006)

*شرح مبسط ورائع !*






بارك الله فيك أخي هيثم, شرح مبسط ورائع لما يتم داخل المناقصات
أسأل الله أن تكون في ميزان حسناتك
أخوك أحمد​


----------



## تقوى الله (3 مارس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم م.هيثم ، جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الشرح وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، واعتقد انها فكرة جميلة جدا" ان نقوم في هذا الموضوع بشرح مفصل لموضوع العطاءات و دراسة المشاريع من خلال خبرتي البسيطة ، وانا علي استعداد تام لهذا ، باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه ، وخبرة الاخوة المشرفين و الاعضاء الكرام ، فما رأيكم ؟؟


----------



## الصانع (9 ديسمبر 2006)

N.C قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> 
> أخي الكريم م.هيثم ، جزاك الله خيرا" علي هذا الشرح وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك ، واعتقد انها فكرة جميلة جدا" ان نقوم في هذا الموضوع بشرح مفصل لموضوع العطاءات و دراسة المشاريع من خلال خبرتي البسيطة ، وانا علي استعداد تام لهذا ، باذن الله تعالي وعونه وتوفيقه ، وخبرة الاخوة المشرفين و الاعضاء الكرام ، فما رأيكم ؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

انا اتفق تماما ً معكم .... وأعتقد ان هذا الموضوع جميل و مهم و يستحق المناقشة وأرجوا أن 
يطرح كل مهندس لدية خبرة ولو بسيطة في هذا المجال أفكاره و نصائحه حول الموضوع لكي نستفاد من خبراتكم ....
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عمرو سليم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## م.عبير (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

معلومات مفيدة ..لكن اعتقد أنه لا يمكن تطبيقها كلها في حال كنت تعمل في شركة حكومية !!!!

عبير


----------



## عمرو سليم (12 ديسمبر 2006)

م.عبير قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> معلومات مفيدة ..لكن اعتقد أنه لا يمكن تطبيقها كلها في حال كنت تعمل في شركة حكومية !!!!
> 
> عبير



أعتقد انه يمكن تطبيقها في الشركات الحكومية لكن الثقل الاكبر سيكون للسعر بالطبع :6:


----------



## دعيج (13 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ......................فعلا معلومات مفيدة ووووووووووكفيت ووفيت...


----------



## eslamenan (13 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الاضاقه


----------



## رجاء4 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*أرجو المساعدة في موضوع بحث بعنوان " إستراتيجية العطاءات "*

السلام عليكم 
أخي الفاضل 
أرجو منك المساعدة في تزويدي بكل مالديك من خبرة ومعلومات كافية عن موضوع " إستراتيجية العطاءات "
ولك مني جزيل الشكر مقدماً وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

اخى الكريم شكرا للمجهود الرائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع وعندى سؤالللللللللللللللللل بسيط
ما هى طرييقة دراسة المناقصة بنظام point system


----------



## م.محمود جمال (1 مارس 2009)

رجاء سرعة الأفادة عاجلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 مارس 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا ريت نموذج لتسعير مشروع((((تطبيق عملي)))وياريت لو chilled water system
الله ينور عليكم


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و لك....


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (2 مارس 2009)

very nice work, little words but strong and full steps, Allah bless you. by the way this is what happen exactly in any company. but with respect to the government work the bid getting done by the bribe especially in egypt.


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (2 مارس 2009)

by the way i wont any one to get offended by my opnion. i am egyptian but i saw how is the work getting done with the government in egypt. egypt is a kind people and bad government. this is my opnion and i am the only one who is responsible about that opnion. please Mr. Sam6 if you have any examples that will help alot for any one need to know what is the quotation. thanks for your effort again.


----------



## م.محمود جمال (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

الكريم شكرا للمجهود الرائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع عععععععععععععععع وعندى سؤالللللللللللللللللل بسيط
ما هى طرييقة دراسة المناقصة بنظام point system


----------



## ممتاز بهي الدين (2 مارس 2009)

المهندس هيثم اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (4 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه لو حد عندوا معلومات عن المناقصات يبقى بارك الله فيه بس من الواضح ان الموضوع 
دا مهجور وبارك الله فى البشمهندس هيثم اللى كتب الموضوع فى سنة 2006 واحنا السنه دى فى 2009 :9:
نرجوا المتابعه من الاعضاء الافاضل ولكم جزيل الشكر ....:82:


----------



## محمد حامد محمود (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## eng_taha_a (12 يناير 2010)

لجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم ومفيد
بورك فيك


----------



## مستريورك (13 يناير 2010)

*فكرة ممتازة فلنبدأالان*

بارك الله فيك 

واؤيد هذه الفكرة الرائعة
:77: ونشارك جميعا فيها بفاعليه اكثر:77:
ونتمنا المزيد من التقدم والانفراد لملتقانا

:19: ملتقي المهندسين العرب :19:​وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (18 يناير 2010)

:78::78:من الواضح ان الموضوع 
دا مهجور:78::78:


----------



## البتنونى (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى جدا معلومات مفيده جدا


----------



## عبدالله اللحام (2 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافي


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حقيقة موضوع غاية في الاهمية 
مشكور و مأجور من اثار الموضوع و كل من يساهم فيه 
و نسأل الله لكم التوفيق 
و ارجو ان اتمكن من صياغة مساهمة هادفة و مفيدة في تسعير المناقصات


----------



## رائد حمامرة (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم 
اسال الله ان يزيدكم من علمة


----------



## فتحي احم (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا مهندس هيثم
برجاء ارسال البرنامج الذى وعدت به


----------



## amr_685 (12 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك ....................*


----------



## mechanic power (3 فبراير 2011)

مع الشكر


----------



## احمد الفاضل احمد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بنموزج لتسعير مناقصه لمشروع فيلا سكنيه تسعير كهرباء تمديدات


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

نسيت شئ مهم جدا وهو انك لازم يكون ليك عيون فى الوزارة الى انت رايحها تدخل جوه للادارة الهندسية عشان يقولولك ميزانية الدولة للمشروع من كام لكام عشان لجنة تحليل الاسعار بعد فتح المظاريف


----------



## فتحي احم (26 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى


----------



## كمال فضل (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كما نطلب ان وجد لديكم اساليب ادارة وتوزيع العمل بين المسعرين باختلاف جنسياتهم وخبراتهم للمشاريع وكذلك مركزية مراجعة الكميات


----------



## ghost man (31 يناير 2012)

*:7: جزاك الله خير*


----------



## nofal (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2012)

ياريت كل من تصل الي ايميله تسعيرة يرفقها في الموضوع للفائدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 فبراير 2012)

هذه دعوة لعمل قاعدة بيانات باسعار المواد ذات العلاقة بأعمال التكييف و الصحي و مكافحة الحريق 
بأمل من كل زميل ان يتكرم بارفاق مالديه من اسعار خامات حتي لو كات مسمير و براغي 
بأن يتم جدولتها و تصنيفها بما يتح لزملائه ان يزيدوا عليها او يحدثوها و تشمل الجدولة : اسم الصنف و مواصفته و قياساته و جهة الصنع و بلد المنشأ و ان امكن اسم المورد او هاتفه


----------



## وسام الفارس (16 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## karemrashwan (16 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحت طلب من حضرك اسعار متر الدكت ومتر التبيريد
ومخطط التحكم للشيلر وشكرا


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (16 فبراير 2012)

دورات حريق وتكييف بالاسكندرية
01200982288


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (16 فبراير 2012)

شركة smg


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (16 فبراير 2012)

hgالحمد لله


----------



## ابومحمدصلاح (17 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## I love Iraq (18 فبراير 2012)

جازك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ASHRAF100 (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر شعبان (18 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13949#ixzz1mjGa9eLV

​*السلام عليكم 
من المعلوم ان بدايه كل مشروع عادا تبدا بالمناقصة 
اولا: ما هى المناقصة هى ان يطرح جهة المشروع مواصفات و طلبات واحتياجات المشروع المطلوب وتتقدم الشركات المعنيه بالموضوع بشراء كراسة المواصفات ودراسه المتطلبات لهذا المشروع وتقديم سعر بعد ذلك يتم دراسه الاسعار والعروض من قبل جهة الاشراف واختيار اقل الاسعار مع مراعات ان المناقص مستوف جميع الشروط المطلوبه 
ثانيا : كيف يتم تسعير المشروع يجب عند مراعات تسعير المشروع مراعات الاتى 
1- دراسه المواصفات كلمه كلمه حيث انه يوجد بعض المتطلبات بين السطور وتكون غير واضحه 
2- مناقشه ما هو غير واضح ويتطلب استفسار فى الاجتماع التمهيدى قبل تقديم السعر 
3- معرفة الشركات المنافسة المتقدمه فى المناقصه وذلك لمعرفه نسبه الربح التى يتقدم بها الشركات عن طريق المشاريع السابقة لهذه الشركات
4- وضع السعر الاعلى للبند المتوقع طلب عمل اضافى فيه 
5-فى حالة الادوات والمعدات المطلوبه والتى يمكن استخدامها بعد انتهاء المشروع يجب اضافة نسبة اهلاك من ثمنها الاصلى مثل السيارات والمكاتب الموقعيه والمعدات 
6-اضافة النسب المناسبه للادوات والكماليات الصغيرة المستخدمه
7-يجب عمل حساب وقيمة اجهزة ومعدات الامان 
8- يجب اضافه نسبه ربح مناسبه وذلك يتناسب مع عده عوامل منها عدد المشاريع السابقه للشركه حيث يمكن ان يكون المشروع فقط لاثبات جدارة الشركه فى هذا العمل فى هذه الحاله يتم اضافة ربح بسيط او بدون ربح اصلا . وايضا قيمة ومدة المشروع لو كان المشروع لمده طويله فا نسبه الربح البسيطه يكون ليس لها قيمه 
ايضا كما سبق حسب اسماء الشركات المنافسه ومعرفة حالة هذه الشركات .

ارجوا ان اكون قد قدمت لكم بعض الاشياء المفيده 
وسامحونى ان اخطأت فى شئ فقد كتبت هذا الموضوع من خبرتى القليله فى هذا المجال ومن كان له اى تعليق او تصحيح فيسعدنى ان اسمعه لنستفيد جميعا 
وسف ارسل لكم برنامج يساعد على تسعير المشاريع وبه معظم البنود الطلوبه فى مجال التكييف 
ولك جزيل الشكر

*_*اخي الفاضل جذاك الله كل خير*_​


----------



## عامر الخميس (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير :28:


----------



## عمران احمد (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين و الى الامام دائما


----------



## xx-Meshal-xx (4 أبريل 2013)

*يسلمووو على الموضوع أفادني جدااا *:34:​


----------



## nader mahmod (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اخوكم نادر محمود مهندس ميكانيك ومقيم بالكويت والحمد لله اعمل بشركة جيدة ولكن ينقصني ان اتعلم كيفية تسعير المناقصة فلا اعرف من اين ابدأ فى قراءة المناقصة ارجوا منكم مساعدتى من كتب او كورسات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## محمد العطاب (7 مايو 2013)

جميل جداً وجزاك الله خير على هذا الموضوع الرائع والجميل


----------



## طارق بيه (3 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

